# Tile on brick patio



## danno54 (Mar 6, 2012)

I want to instal tile over a small brick patio.What kind of tile can I use and what should I do for floor preparation,the surface is pretty level and even with only slight surface variations also this area will be exposed to the elements


----------



## isola96 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not all that shore if there is a better way then to clean the bricks good, You will want to morter the top of the bricks to its completely flat filling the voids and lines with a none notch trowel.
Once that's done and dryed you can use morter again or thinset pending on your tile and notch size for your tile install. 
I think you want a slate tile for out doors not porcelain or ceramic.


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 6, 2012)

Are the bricks set in mortar on concrete or are they set in sand? There is obviously a big difference difference what you can do regarding a surface treatment.

Dick


----------



## danno54 (Mar 6, 2012)

They seem to be set in mortar on top of concrete


----------



## danno54 (Mar 6, 2012)

Also with this same project I'm going to extend this small brick  patio with a paver extension the pavers are about 1 1/2 inch thick should I use a pure sand base or a sand and and gravel base is the thickness that important I plan to be about 3 to 4 inches thick. This area will only have foot traffic.I'm in the process of tilling and leveling the area right now thanx


----------



## asbestos (Mar 7, 2012)

The main problem you are going to have is that the brick surface will move and crack the tile over time. You will a bed of concrete and a crack isolation membrane. Any type of tile that is approved for outdoor installation will work natural stone or ceramic.


----------



## danno54 (Mar 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if I should go with a sand gravel mixture,pure sand or gravel then sand these pavers are 2 inches thick and this is an area which will have only foot traffic I would like to get by with maybe 4 inches of either,its going on top regular soil.


----------



## danno54 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok got it I "figured it out


----------

